# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Ballı maaşa büyük isyan

## ozzylive

Emekli, zam hayali kurarken yine soğuk duşla karşı karşıya kalınca veto sonrası bile yüzde 45’i bulan vekil zamlarına isyan etti. Ortalaması 600 lirada kalan emekli “Meclis’tekilere olan para bize gelince mi bulunamıyor!” diyor

*İşçi emeklisine 600 TL
Vekil emeklisine 6.000 TL*

Milletvekilleri, yine kendi emekliliklerine kıyak yaptı, zam ve intibak umuduyla yıllardır bekleyen emekli isyan etti. Yeni yasayla en düşük emekli milletvekili maaşı 6 bin 30 liraya çıktı.
Türk Emekli-Sen Başkanı Osman üzdemir, “üniversite mezunuyum, 35 sene fiilen çalıştım, bin 300 lira maaş alıyordum. İnsanlar aç. En azından asgari geçim şartlarını dikkate alın” dedi.

*Vekile ballı zamma büyük tepki*
Milletvekilleri, kendilerine cömert, emeklilere cimri çıktı. SSK Bağ-Kur emeklilerine 100 lira, emekli vekile 672 lira zam geldi. Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’ün onayının ardından yürürlüğe girecek yasaya göre yürürlüğe girdiği tarihten itibaren, emekli milletvekili maaşları 5 bin 628’den liradan 6 bin 30 liraya yükselecek. Türkiye Kamu-Sen’e bağlı Türk Emekli-Sen Başkanı Osman üzdemir, Meclis’te milletvekillerinin emekliliğine ayrılan 15 dakikanın kendilerine de ayrılması gerektiğini istedi. üzdemir, emeklilerin intibak yasasının çıkarılırken asgari geçim şartlarının dikkate alınması gerektiğini kaydetti. üzdemir, şöyle konuştu: “Yüksek emeklilik maaşı alanlar müsteşar gibi üst düzey bürokratlar. Ben üniversite mezunuyum, 35 sene fiilen çalıştım, bin 300 lira maaş alıyordum, bin 380 liraya çıktı. SSK’lıların düşük alması asgari ücretten çalıştıkları süre içerisinde primlerini yatırıyorlar, işsiz kaldıklarında da primleri yatmıyor. Bunun için düşük oluyor, memurların ise primleri normal bir seviyede yattığı için daha yüksek oluyor. Memurları yüksek gösterirler ama müsteşar, genel müdür düzeyinde hep yüksek emekli maaşı alınıyor. Diğerleri düşük alıyor.” 

*İntibakı düzgün yapsın*
üzdemir, TBMM intibakı doğru dürüst asgari geçim şartlarında yapması gerektiğini belirtti. “Bir insanın asgari geçim şartları bin 500-bin 600 liradır. İntibak yasasında bütün emekliler bu seviyeye yükselmesi gerek” diyen üzdemir şunları kaydetti: “Bütün emeklileri aynı seviyede düşünmesi gerekiyor. Kimisi doktordur, kimisi memurdur, işin ağırlığına göre düşünmesi gerekir, düzenleme yapması gerekir. üncelikle insanların karnı doysun. Eğer karnı doymazsa insanların sokaklara çıkacaklar, hırsızlık yapacaklar, her şeyi yapacaklar. 2 milyon 700 bin kişiye 10 lirayla 300 lira arasında zam yapacağım zam diyorlar. 300 lira alıyorsa bunu en fazla 600 liraya çıkaracağını söylüyorsun. Değişen bir şey yok. İntibakları düzgün yapılsın, asgari maaş bin 500 lira civarına çıksın, insanlar da ona göre doğru dürüst yaşasın. Milletvekillerine bir günde bu işi verebiliyor. Meclistekilere 15 dakikada veriliyorsa halka da 15 dakikada vermeleri lazım.”

----------

